# COVID question for hr peeps



## Overworked123 (Aug 12, 2021)

Just curious, if I come into contact with someone with COVID, is target  still having people take two weeks to quarantine? I’m assuming they would be ok if I called them and told them this info instead of coming in.
Also after the two weeks, will I need to show any proof of negative test before I am allowed back?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2021)

call hr & get the test done.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 12, 2021)

Define "came into contact with". How long? Indoors or outdoors? Mask or no mask? 

Also, please wear a mask if you are concerned you were exposed


----------



## Overworked123 (Aug 12, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Define "came into contact with". How long? Indoors or outdoors? Mask or no mask?
> 
> Also, please wear a mask if you are concerned you were exposed


Live with, so obviously no mask and very close contact. 

I have zero concerns about exposure, just trying to abide by targets policies.


----------

